# My Cutting Log - (Clen then DNP) Pic Heavy Hopefully



## alboy (May 13, 2014)

Hi Guys

After months and months of reading through many posts and threads on this forum i have decided to start a thread on my current cut. I have decided to do this, as i find reading about other peoples stories really motivational and informative, hopefully mine will do the same 

I will also try and include pictures of the kind of meals i am having, to either help others, or allow you guys criticize it. I also make allot of 'healthy treats', so will post these, with recipe and pics.

I have been training for around 1 year now, The last 5 months more seriously. From January i decided to go on a bulk for a couple of months, till the end of February. I put on some decent muscle mass, but also a lot of fat, wasn't eating that clean. I then started to cut, dropping calories gradually from around 4500, to 3000.

At the start of May was when i started to take the cutting seriously, 22 days into this and i have visible abs when flexed, something i have never had. I have been running d-hacks clen for the last week, and plan to run it for another week. Im not too sure what to think of it, i feel as though its giving me really bad cravings for sweet things!!! I am a massive chocolate fan!

I go away on the 28th of June, so want to be looking my best for then. I plan to run a 14 day DNP cycle starting on the 9th of June, finishing on the 23rd of June. I will run this very low carbs, then carb up for 5 days before the holiday to have my muscles looking full again. I have read an awful lot about DNP and how to run, so am aware of the dangers. Nearer the time ill post my supplements etc see what you think.

I am cruising on 250mg a week of test e

I finished my bulk at around 19% body fat, i was measured yesterday using the skin fold method, said i was at 13% I do however feel as though i am a little higher. I have got 5 weeks till my holiday, i hope to be at 10% for then.

My current stats -

Height - 6' 5"

Weight - 225lbs

Body Fat (skin fold) - 13%

My current daily diet -

Breakfast

125g rump steak

2 Poached Eggs

50g Brown Rice

GO TO GYM

Protein Shake

40g Natural Peanut Butter

Dinner

200g Chicken Breast

50g Brown Rice

Loads of Broccoli

Snack

1 tin of tuna with chopped up beetroot

Tea

200g Chicken Breast

Loads of broccoli

Before Bed

Couple of rice cakes

100g Cottage Cheese

Works out to around -

1900 Cals - 52% protein 22% Carbs 26% Fats

245g Protein

54g Fats

103g Carbs

Currently training 5 times a week, heavy weight session, followed by around 40 mins cardio......

This is my first ever log, so this info may be all over the show, but will get better as the thread goes on.

Any advice and input would deeply be appreciated, will get some pics up soon.


----------



## ConP (Aug 18, 2013)

Move some carbs to your shake after the gym and move the peanut butter to a different time of day.


----------



## alboy (May 13, 2014)

ConP said:


> Move some carbs to your shake after the gym and move the peanut butter to a different time of day.


What time of the day would you have it mate?

I have the rice and chicken after the gym, that not enough carbs?


----------



## alboy (May 13, 2014)

Before the bulk










After the bulk - a lot of fat Gained










Yesterday having body fat checked










Flexed










What would you say my body fat is at, 13% about right? Would you say I could get to 10% in 5 weeks?


----------



## alboy (May 13, 2014)




----------



## alboy (May 13, 2014)




----------



## Growing Lad (Feb 14, 2009)

Whys he banned?


----------



## Old n fat (Feb 1, 2014)

Growing Lad said:


> Whys he banned?


He challenged @Merkleman to a duel, it was agreed the loser wold accept a ban from ukm .

Merkleman will be here soon to give you the story I'm sure !!


----------



## Old n fat (Feb 1, 2014)

Let that be a lesson to all of us !

If you bulk then do dnp , sh1ts gonna get real...

Some good work the merk


----------



## militant (Jul 12, 2014)

He looks about 10% now. Lol

Good progress though, very good shape indeed, for holiday mode


----------



## Podge2Pecs (May 28, 2014)

Be interested to what your workout is


----------

